# Kipor Generator



## Caldyman (Sep 19, 2008)

I have just purchased a Hobby 750 FMSE Motorhome , and was after some advise on connecting a generator to it.
I have a Kipor KGE 1000Ti generator , would this be OK to hook up to ?

Thanks

John


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 19, 2008)

I occasionally use a cheap 750w generator.  After a silly accident, which burnt out the microwave and the tv, I purchased a surge arrestor that plugs into the generator and which the hookup lead to the MH plugs into.  

It is essential to run the generator for about 5 minutes before plugging it in to allow it to warm up and settle down. I understand the Kipor is a good generator and you should have little problems.

Be aware that following my post you will get the noise abatement and solar panel brigades,and wind power giving you all sort of reasons for not using a generator.  I have simply provided you with my experience.


----------



## Caldyman (Sep 19, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> I occasionally use a cheap 750w generator.  After a silly accident, which burnt out the microwave and the tv, I purchased a surge arrestor that plugs into the generator and which the hookup lead to the MH plugs into.
> 
> It is essential to run the generator for about 5 minutes before plugging it in to allow it to warm up and settle down. I understand the Kipor is a good generator and you should have little problems.
> 
> Be aware that following my post you will get the noise abatement and solar panel brigades,and wind power giving you all sort of reasons for not using a generator.  I have simply provided you with my experience.



Thanks for the advice , do you know where i could get a surge arrestor , and are they expensive ?

John


----------



## Goodlife (Sep 19, 2008)

Caldyman said:


> Thanks for the advice , do you know where i could get a surge arrestor , and are they expensive ?
> 
> John



I think Kipor are ok (Honda ripoff). It should be apparant if it has sinewave protection. If it is the 4 stroke 2kw model you have no problem.


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 19, 2008)

I got mine off ebay, but cant find them now.

Maplins   http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=31304       £10


----------



## ian81 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bought a Kippor of ebay some months ago and am very pleased with it. Providing you don't overload it by plugging too much into the MH electrics you should have no problems.


----------



## Trevor (Sep 19, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> you will get the noise abatement and solar panel brigades,and wind power giving you all sort of reasons for not using a generator.  I have simply provided you with my experience.



No comment mainly because I dont have any poor little me, have to rely on the batts


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 19, 2008)

Trevor said:


> No comment mainly because I dont have any poor little me, have to rely on the batts



Talking in riddles?

If you have a point, which could be constructive, then make it!


----------



## Trevor (Sep 19, 2008)

shortcircuit said:


> Talking in riddles?
> 
> If you have a point, which could be constructive, then make it!



The post is what it says I dont have any meaning genny or sola so i cant compare hence poor me


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry Trev, misread your post.  Too many LowFliers

"No comment mainly because I dont have any,

poor little me, 

have to rely on the batt"


----------



## Trevor (Sep 19, 2008)

No need to aplogies mate, and no offence taken.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Sep 20, 2008)

You can buy surge protectors at almost any computer store, they just plug in and away you go, often have trip buttons when things go wrong.

Dont forget that not all inverter generators will power all electrical equipment, I think that quite a few electronic devices hate the square wave form that a lot of gennies/inverters deliver. Best check with the device maker before you end up cooking more than a microwave dinner.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 21, 2008)

*Kipor generator*



Caldyman said:


> I have just purchased a Hobby 750 FMSE Motorhome , and was after some advise on connecting a generator to it.
> I have a Kipor KGE 1000Ti generator , would this be OK to hook up to ?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



I have a kipor ig2000 digital generator owned it since may and have run it for 70 hours without any problems,use it when it remote locations.Bought mine off ebay a guy called Pete Lester (ebay shop is PJL TRADING)his mobile number is 07769657817,i am not connected to him just a satisfied customer.Think i paid £280 plus £20 for 48 hour delivery,Andy.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Sep 21, 2008)

*Kipor generator*

I bought one of these gennies last year and it has been very reliable and much more economical than my previous 2 stroker.I have a Burstner T star and used it mainly to recharge the batteries but we also had the telly on and there was absolutely no interference.They are reasonably quiet but as we are wild camping,surely no one would be so close as to be inconvenienced.Use it and enjoy.


----------



## lenny (Sep 21, 2008)

derekfaeberwick said:


> I bought one of these gennies last year and it has been very reliable and much more economical than my previous 2 stroker.I have a Burstner T star and used it mainly to recharge the batteries but we also had the telly on and there was absolutely no interference.They are reasonably quiet but as we are wild camping,surely no one would be so close as to be inconvenienced.Use it and enjoy.



Hiya,Derek, and welcome to the site, I think you,re the first member from that part of the world, looking forward to your posts


----------

